

What happens if a company gets an NSL, then sells itself? - a3n

I don&#x27;t have anything, much less anything to sell, but I was just wondering.<p>Say a company receives an NSL or similar procedure from the government, to spy on the company&#x27;s users.<p>Then the company receives an offer, and they&#x27;re open to the offer.<p>Or the company was already in negotiations when the NSL was received.<p>Do they disclose?<p>What happens once the sale closes?
======
mchannon
Generally the terms of a sale indemnify the seller against "cosmic rays" stuff
like concealing the status of an active NSL. The civil exposure is light
versus a heavy criminal exposure for leaking the information (which in any
likelihood wouldn't concern the acquirer anyway).

I'd consider an active NSL on par with customer data; no acquirer would expect
to peruse through a target's data prior to the completion of the sale.

